
If everybody hates Elsevier so much, is there an alternative? - mud_dauber
http://boingboing.net/2016/05/18/elsevier-buys-ssrn.html
======
brudgers
Title: Elsevier buys SSRN

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11719047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11719047)

